# Staycation TR



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I usually like to roam a little farther on my multiday fishing trips, but this time weather and schedule forced me into staying much closer. I live under an hour away from mosquito lagoon and it is usually not an overnight trip for me. I had heard some good things about a place to stay on the water and decided that might be something new to try. I'll put the website at the end of the report to keep this from looking as much like an infomercial. 
The first day started with a hearty breakfast, some more hearty than others. I need coffee in the mornings, other people, well other people may need something a little more cuddly to start their day. 








The weather looked perfect and we wasted no time in getting out on the water. We have been plagued by high dirty water for the past few months. This has made sight fishing difficult to downright impossible. Then almost suddenly parts of the lagoon began to clear and the water drop to perfect levels for fishing. I think other fisherman had become just as discouraged as I had, this gave the fish a reprieve from the harassment that they usually receive. The fishing quickly became what I would consider to be about as good as it gets. Redfish were found in singles, doubles, schools and all were feeding aggressively. It was one of those days that helps get you through the bad times and fuels your daydreams when you can't get out. 








































When it was my turn to fish, we saw something a little strange swimming down a prop scar. Turned out to be a very pleasant surprise. A nice trout, made more special by catching it on a 5 weight I had brought more as an afterthought. 
















A nice benefit of staying on the water is you can fish until dark with no worry of getting home for dinner, helping get kids bathed, or any other domestic distraction. 
























A nice fire can be a welcome sight, especially after slipping off the poling platform and into cold water while fishing dock lights on a cold night. I won't bore you with anymore details on how I know that. 








The following morning started off as beatiful as the previous evening had left off. 








The plan was to fish until a friend of ours who would be doing some work in the area was able to be picked up and tag along with us for an hour or so. We scouted out some new areas, found the fish to be a little more picky in their offerings today. In typical fashion the friend was picked up and showed us how it's done in a matter of minutes. 








So then we put him back to work. 








After dropping him off to resume his work schedule, we buckled down and found that when fish sometimes turn down the offers you think make the best sense, just grab the fly out of your box that makes the least sense. First fish that saw the new fly acted totally different than any fish we had seen so far. 








And a few others followed suit. 
















All in all it was a wonderful trip and the discovery of a great spot to stay on an overnight trip, even if it's still close to home. 
www.mosquitolagoonfishcamp.com


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great pics.! Looks like you guys had a great trip...._Tyler too_.

Fish camp looks like a nice option for those of us that live close but still far enough away to make a long 1-day trip exhausting...gotta give it a try.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Net 30 said:


> Great pics.! Looks like you guys had a great trip...._Tyler too_.
> 
> Fish camp looks like a nice option for those of us that live close but still far enough away to make a long 1-day trip exhausting...gotta give it a try.


Sweet


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

IRLyRiser said:


> I usually like to roam a little farther on my multiday fishing trips, but this time weather and schedule forced me into staying much closer. I live under an hour away from mosquito lagoon and it is usually not an overnight trip for me. I had heard some good things about a place to stay on the water and decided that might be something new to try. I'll put the website at the end of the report to keep this from looking as much like an infomercial.
> The first day started with a hearty breakfast, some more hearty than others. I need coffee in the mornings, other people, well other people may need something a little more cuddly to start their day.
> 
> 
> ...


Great post, good to hear about clean water again.


----------

